# Anxiety and Noises in Quiet Rooms



## AmyLouise97

My name is amy and i'm 16 years old. I got diagnosed with IBS a little over a year ago; my symptoms, however, started when i went into first year at school, so approximately 5 years ago.

I lived in a house where there was never any piece of mind. There were constant arguments and beatings that i would rather not go in to further detail, but to sum it up my mother was a heavy drinker and so was her partner. My dad lived far away and left for the same reason i did. I lived with my mother, brother and my mums boyfriend until i got enough courage and confidence to leave and get my own flat through social work. I feel that my family problems were the root to why i have IBS and that is the only reason i am stating them.

I can remember, in first year, i sat next to my crush in a class. Many would be over the moon ... me?; my WORST nightmare. I noticed that when i was in that class, i felt anxious and couldn't concentrate. I got myself so unsettled that my stomach would start to make really loud noises and would put me off of my work. That was the only problems i experienced then, but were more unusual than i thought. In the mornings, i would go to the toilet about 8 times before i could leave the house, having to completely empty my bowels, or else my bowels would be in cramps for the whole day and cause a great deal of bloating and gas. If i didnt need the toilet in the morning (unusual due to rushing to the bathroom most mornings) i would force myself so that i could get on with the rest of the day without any interruptions. Although all of this was a major issue, there was only one thing that bothered me and became a terrifying fear; the gas noises and restlessness in quiet rooms.

I found it most difficult this year, 5th year, because of the added amount of pressure. Doing fairly well in my exams, i took four higher at the start of the new term, including maths. In my maths class you could hear a pin drop it was that quiet. i would worry about maths constantly, and it became my worst fear. I sat very unsettled in the class. My anxiety would start as soon as the teacher stopped talking and everyone became silent. I would feel the bloated gas starting to gurgle in my bowel area, and then it would let out a loud noise. Everyone would turn around and stare at me, some laughing, others disgusted. My face would go bright red, and i would break into a sweat and heavy breathing. My whole body would shake and i would start my panic attack. Luckily, i would ask for dismissal and get out the class as soon as it got too bad. There was an added on stress to maths because i started to find the subject harder and couldn't concentrate on the subject. And another boy, one that i had liked for 2 years, was in my class and i had never been in any of his classes.

I would say that it doesnt matter what type of food i eat; my bowels will be upset no matter what i eat. I have very low confidence and since i have moved out of my house i have got in contact with my dad, which is the best thing that i have ever done. I also learned that my dad suffers from IBS too but not to my extent. He was very supportive and sympathetic towards me and is providing the best care i have had in a while. He has offered me to move in with him and his girlfriend but i feel as if i can't stay ( even though i really want to) because of my IBS. My dad is now paying for acupuncture treatment which is said to have a 100% pass rate which is amazing! Im looking forward to this treatment and it starts this saturday.

When my treatment is over, i will post another article stating if it was successful or not. This is the road i took because doctors didn't help at all.

Thankyou for reading my story and hoping im not the only one with these problems  x


----------



## Leticia Lima

I'm having the exact same problem in quiet rooms. I didn't have it before but this semester it started and it's driving me insane. I have this teacher that makes long pauses after everytime she explains something so people can write what she just said and it makes me panic everytime! I'm skipping her classes like crazy.

I had a really loud stomach noise come up during another class that I'm pretty sure literally everyone heard. Luckily I used the "I'm hungry" excuse before it happened but it still feels damn awkward. I don't know how long I can keep up with college with these symptoms happening. Fucking terrible disease.


----------



## AmyLouise97

I feel your pain lol  I feel like getting up and walking out every time i'm in class ... i have done so in some cases, and when I got out the room i felt much calmer! But the whole IBS thing has a real bad emotional effect on me  do you get the really high pitched gas sounds? because it is my main problem :/ Hey thanks for replying makes me feel a little less individual! x


----------



## Shade711

Because of the psychological stressors I would also look into IBS hypnotherapy, which you can get on CD. I'd also recommend probiotics for the gut noises.


----------



## Leticia Lima

AmyLouise97 said:


> I feel your pain lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like getting up and walking out every time i'm in class ... i have done so in some cases, and when I got out the room i felt much calmer! But the whole IBS thing has a real bad emotional effect on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you get the really high pitched gas sounds? because it is my main problem :/ Hey thanks for replying makes me feel a little less individual! x


Mine aren't high pitched, they're really low pitched growling sounds and it's just creepy! In fact, as of now I am in a break from college until the end of the year cause my anxiety was terrible. I talked to my course coordinator and explained my situation to her and we both thought it was better to get a medical license until the end of the year and treat myself.

But I have good news now: I started taking antidepressants for the anxiety and they made my symptoms LOADS better so far, I'm surprised. I've been taking it for about 2 weeks I think, and I am even constipated (never thought I'd be happy about that). I can barely feel my intestine move during the day. In fact, today is the first day in these 2 weeks that I've had a comeback of these symptoms. You should probably try that!


----------



## andreea

i think i know what you are talking about.the high pitched sounds.it's like deflating a balloon to some extent.it is frustrating indeed,and it makes you search for louder environments.i'm sorry for your pain.it's such an early age.


----------



## Joi

I remember experiencing the same anxiety in 5th grade. I was new to the school and anxious. My stomach would make all kinds of noise and the boy who sat next to me would point to me and whisper to the next kid. "She's farting". Thank heavens his comments went ignored but I was devastated and would suffer anxiety every day and pray my stomach would be quiet or the class would have a bit of discussion going on. Very difficult to handle most especially if your young and tend to be shy. My heart goes out to you.

Today as an adult if it happened I would say. "I am sorry if I have offended you. My stomach makes involuntary digestive noises that I can't control. I feel really embarrassed about how it sounds and if I could believe me I would make it stop." I know it takes a lot of courage to do this. The social anxiety can be overwhelming but the response from others would most likely be positive and supportive. Adults and kids alike tend to accept those that have self assurance.. There is no shame in your stomach sounds. Your not purposely offending anyone. Rather than suffer victimization by embarrassment try to acknowledge your problem in a way that validates your concern for the comfort of others and asserts your own self esteem and worth . I hope you can find a way to be relieved of this burden.

I am glad you are reaching out to this forum. My thoughts and best wishes are with you for your success in school and healing from your family trauma.

Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## AmyLouise97

Shade711 said:


> Because of the psychological stressors I would also look into IBS hypnotherapy, which you can get on CD. I'd also recommend probiotics for the gut noises.


Thankyou for your help! I will look into that! Although, I was on probiotics for quite some time and no sign of improvement ... But thankyou anyway!  x


----------



## AmyLouise97

Leticia Lima said:


> Mine aren't high pitched, they're really low pitched growling sounds and it's just creepy! In fact, as of now I am in a break from college until the end of the year cause my anxiety was terrible. I talked to my course coordinator and explained my situation to her and we both thought it was better to get a medical license until the end of the year and treat myself.
> 
> But I have good news now: I started taking antidepressants for the anxiety and they made my symptoms LOADS better so far, I'm surprised. I've been taking it for about 2 weeks I think, and I am even constipated (never thought I'd be happy about that). I can barely feel my intestine move during the day. In fact, today is the first day in these 2 weeks that I've had a comeback of these symptoms. You should probably try that!


I have the low pitched ones, too! I'm like a walking orchestra, ha ha! That sounds like a great idea because i have been suffering from a terrible depression for a while and my friends are getting worried. I will phone the doctors as soon as I'm finished on this article. Oh my, how I would love to be constipated, I feel you on an emotional level.That would be amazing! Wish my pain would go away for even an hour never mind two weeks! Thank you so much for replying.  x


----------



## AmyLouise97

andreea said:


> i think i know what you are talking about.the high pitched sounds.it's like deflating a balloon to some extent.it is frustrating indeed,and it makes you search for louder environments.i'm sorry for your pain.it's such an early age.


It's terrible, one of my worst fears. You said that perfectly! i do search for louder environments, but i feel really weird having to do that. Thank you for your sympathy. Hope you are doing well.  x


----------



## AmyLouise97

Joi said:


> I remember experiencing the same anxiety in 5th grade. I was new to the school and anxious. My stomach would make all kinds of noise and the boy who sat next to me would point to me and whisper to the next kid. "She's farting". Thank heavens his comments went ignored but I was devastated and would suffer anxiety every day and pray my stomach would be quiet or the class would have a bit of discussion going on. Very difficult to handle most especially if your young and tend to be shy. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Today as an adult if it happened I would say. "I am sorry if I have offended you. My stomach makes involuntary digestive noises that I can't control. I feel really embarrassed about how it sounds and if I could believe me I would make it stop." I know it takes a lot of courage to do this. The social anxiety can be overwhelming but the response from others would most likely be positive and supportive. Adults and kids alike tend to accept those that have self assurance.. There is no shame in your stomach sounds. Your not purposely offending anyone. Rather than suffer victimization by embarrassment try to acknowledge your problem in a way that validates your concern for the comfort of others and asserts your own self esteem and worth . I hope you can find a way to be relieved of this burden.
> 
> I am glad you are reaching out to this forum. My thoughts and best wishes are with you for your success in school and healing from your family trauma.
> 
> Please let us know how you are doing.


Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear that. I was offered to move school due to my situation but there was no way in hell i could do that, fearing what people i don't know would have to say about my disease. That must have made you so scared to go in that class i feel your pain.

Thank you so much for commenting, i will try my best to realise my problem in the way you said, although i think it might take time.

Here is my current update: I went to acupuncture and grew a very good relationship with the woman there. Unfortunately, the acupuncture didn't work for me but that isn't to say it doesn't work for anyone. The sessions, however, were very relaxing and felt maybe they were doing me good. The tea they gave me, on the other hand, was disgusting and hard to stomach but; knowing that it could help me i tried my best. After going to these sessions and my dad spending a lot of money on them, i began to realise (even though i had very high expectations) That the sessions had no improvement on me at all. I quit them and began to realise that this problem is very hard to get away.

I had gotten a specialist appointment with the doctor, but i think they may have forgot/took the piss out of me and decided not to phone me back. The 2 months that i was told i would get a reply from them doubled, after phoning and asking where my appointment has went they failed to see it even had any existence. So now I have to re book, and wait another so called 2 months on a specialist appointment. If you can't tell i'm slightly annoyed haha! But im thinking about trying antidepressants to see what affect they have on me. I'm not entirely sure what to do if everything else fails, but i know im not giving up on trying to get rid of this illness. It has put me in a cage away from anything that is enjoyable (with a toilet of course) and i have had a terrible childhood and am not letting this disease ruin the next part of my life

Thankyou for replying i hope you are doing well!  xx


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

> i would worry about maths constantly, and it became my worst fear.


Still worry about it ?


----------



## AmyLouise97

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Still worry about it ?


I had to drop maths, i want to take it next year though, but if i dont get it sorted my hopes aren't very high ... always pain x


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

AmyLouise97 said:


> I had to drop maths, i want to take it next year though, but if i dont get it sorted my hopes aren't very high ... always pain x


what is the problem area ?


----------



## AmyLouise97

IndianRopeTrick said:


> what is the problem area ?


It is just bellow my belly button and it is always filled with gas and is very painfull/ noisy. I also go to the toilet about 3 times a day!


----------

